# Kohler to briggs



## casselln (Oct 28, 2011)

A few months ago i picked up a early 2000's gt3000 garden tractor with a blown motor (non reparable hole in side of block under starter) the reason for buying was i wanted a bigger tractor then my lt1000 for plowing snow. I loved the lt1000 had it for 5 or 6 yaers never had a problum with it so i figured a gt3000 would be a great deal at 200 bucks however i should have done more research before buying because a 23hp v twin kohler motor was almost imposable to find in my area other then going new for as much as the price of a new tractor. But i didn't give up i looked to do a motor swap and found a lt 1000 with a 19.5 hp twin brigs on it for 50 bucks that ran great rear was blown in it thats why it was so cheep. The bolt patern was the same the wireing was the same the dimensions for the motor were a little different but fit. Ok so here are a few things that had to be changes the mount for the muffler neaded to be modified, that was a sinch just honed out the holes for the mounting braket. The air intake for the top of the engine needed to be trimed down about 2" that too was simple. Swaped the coil from the lt1000 to the gt3000 and that was even done with ease . Now came the hard part the crank shafts were differnt the kohler was about an 1/8 in. Bigger and a couple of inches longer i was stumped for a day or so then with my mesurments i went to a machine shop and they were able to make a sleave for about 80 dollars. When i installed that it was like a brand new tractor runs great. If there are any more details you would like just ask im shure i forgot some will post some pics soon.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!..casselln.. That sounds like a great project, and good info for members.


----------



## sargentodd (Oct 3, 2011)

i had just bought a GT6000. the motor was removed so my buddy gave me a Kholer Kt17. it hooked up all good. but im have trouble figuring out what wire goes to the coil any ideas?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

sargentodd said:


> i had just bought a GT6000. the motor was removed so my buddy gave me a Kholer Kt17. it hooked up all good. but im have trouble figuring out what wire goes to the coil any ideas?


 Can you get some pictures of you wiring harness? Or a model# off the gt6000?


----------



## sargentodd (Oct 3, 2011)

model 917.255960


----------



## sargentodd (Oct 3, 2011)

the tractor originally had a Magnum 18hp. but i spent a good part of the day chasing wires. i need a wire diagram that i can you to hook up . the motor is a kt17. there a hook up on it. and it has the coil, lights, and charging wire run into this connector. but on the craftsman it has a two pin hook up after i hook up pto and lights. there three wire in to this plug but im not sure what wires i should hook up. because a coil for this is about $173.39, cash i dont just have to blow. the help would be great.


----------

